# mpg - a dirty word?



## muggers

Having sold the Duetto we're looking for a larger van and have noticed no-one tells you mpg in the spec, unlike when you buy a car :? So thanks to folks like MHF members who *do* discuss such things 

We noticed that the smaller engines seem to get better mpg, say Autoroller 400's 2.2 engine compared with the 600's 2.4.

With the price of diesel unlikely to drop, we're really interested in what engine size gives you a better performance in a 5-6 berth size van. Have also heard that Ford engines can be thirstier than other makes. Have you found this?

Or is it more complex?


----------



## Remus

If I get 23mpg out of our Bessacarr E769 5 berth (tag axle) I think I'm doing well. The engine is 3 litre.


----------



## Kev1

We get 27mpg out of our hobby 750


----------



## Nethernut

On a long run we get roughly 30 mpg from our Champ H601 - on winding roads drops to about 26 mpg. We are quite happy with that after tugging a heavy caravan with a large Merc!!


----------



## suedew

We averaged 26mpg on our recent trip to Italy and France, mixed driving including a fair amount of 70mph on toll roads. 2.3 Ducato almost 2 years old.

Sue


----------



## Stanner

muggers said:


> Or is it more complex?


Yes it is.

MPG cannot be quoted by the chassis manufacturer because they have no idea which converter will fit which body type of what weight on what chassis.

Will it be a light GVW but with an overcab or a heavy GVW low profile or a heavy GVW with a huge wind catching overcab?

How can they reveal what they have no chance of knowing?

Some Ford engines are the same as some Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen some aren't.

As I understand it the Ford 2.2 is basically the same as the 2.2 in the Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen. 
But the Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen 2.3 isn't fitted to the Ford - they fit their own 2.4 (I think). 
The Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen 3.0 is (SFAIK) not used by Ford (I think).

Renault only use their own engines, as do Mercedes Benz (I think).


----------



## GerryD

There are three important factors:
1. Body design - A luton front can consume up to 25% more fuel
2. Weight - A higher weight will obviously use more fuel
3. Driving style - If you drive like a lunatic, and many motorhomers appear to do so, you will guzzle fuel.
Simple calculation is: If you get 23mpg, that is good; if you better it, that is great.
Gerry


----------



## clive1821

Hi just have a look at my mpg it's a 2.8 ducato and is about 4tonne most of the time depending what cargo i have with me, so I get around 20mpg which I think very good for a small engine


----------



## nicholsong

GerryD's answer is a good average guide.

I have a big lump (N+B Arto) and around Slovakia recently, including a few steep hills, got 24mpg [but I can ease off the throttle when I spot a traffic light/roadworks at 5 km!]

Geoff


----------



## The-Cookies

2.5 Renault here low profile 3.5 ton , i get 26ish around town and when putting right foot down heavy and about 30 to 32 on a motorway run, but considering what i take and the size of the van if i got anything over 23mpg i would be happy.


----------



## CliveMott

Both measured by refills over about 1000 miles :-

Autotrail Scout Merc 312 26 MPG 3.5 tonne coachbuilt overcab lowline.

Concorde Charisma Merc 616 18 MPG 6.1 tonne weighed A class brick.


It aint cheap motoring!
But
You cannot take it with you either!

C.


----------



## Scattycat

When we first bought our Flurette we were getting 23.5 mpg. out of a 2.8 We've just fitted an electronic gismo that on the first trip on twisty roads has shown 25.9 mpg. There are a number of settings on it so with a bit of tinkering we're hoping to get a bit more on longer runs.


----------



## bob8925

bessacar e560 on fiat

32 to 34 to gallon fully loaded


----------



## Philippft

on a recent trip into Europe i was getting 28-30MPG at 2100 rev's. The Motohome is a brand new Autotrail Excel with a 2.3 mulyijet engine.


----------



## muggers

Thanks everyone - especially the things you have to take into consideration (knew about the driving like a lunatic bit :lol: )

But after weeks of research and sitting in different types of vans we've just put down a deposit on an Autoroller 600 2.4 Ford Transit engine - so doubt if we'll be getting 28-30mpg! 

There seems to be a lot more choice for your money the further south you go, so we plumped for an hour's drive away: Knowepark at Livingstone. They've given us a good chunk off the advertised price of £31,995 plus 6 months warranty, all sorts of checks and valeting, taxed till March '12. 

Now I have other questions so I'll browse and see if they've already been answered.

The proof of the mpg will be in the driving - I'll let you know :wink:


----------



## smartgolfer

*Fuel consumption*

Normaly i get 30mpg from a 2.8 Ducato E765, If i leave the girlfriend at home its great for 35mpg...

I shouldnt have said that, should i?


----------



## Zebedee

muggers said:


> proof of the mpg will be in the driving - I'll let you know :wink:


It certainly will! :wink:

A while ago we did just about 100 miles on the motorway, and as an exercise I set the cruise control at an indicated 56mph, as this is often recommended to be the most economical cruising speed.. . . it actually showed as 50/51mph on the satnav. :roll:

There was no wind and it was a pretty flat journey, and the dashboard indicator showed 37.4mpg. _(OK - not as accurate as fill-to-fill, but it won't be too far off.)_

On the way back, in identical conditions I set the cruise at 60mph _(on the satnav)_ and the fuel consumption was showing 28.6mpg.

It's all about shoving a damn great slab through the air, and the faster you do it the more energy it needs . . . a lot more!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Kev1

smartgolfer
I really admire your courage.
Iit was stupid, but admirable. Please let me know what hospital food is like.
Kev


----------



## Zebedee

Kev1 said:


> Please let me know what hospital food is like.
> Kev


Don't be silly Kev. :roll:

All his fingers are broken by now!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Sprinta

2.8JTD gives between 23/25 on a longish run, dropping to 18/22 when I drag the loaded bike trailer behind. 

The bike can do as little as 6 mpg if I really try hard :lol:


----------



## rrusty

3.0 Fiat - 5000kg France & Germany this year 5500 miles 25 mpg


----------



## mattnlaura

2.5TD Mk3 Ford Transit averaging 22mpg. I'm glad to read this figure is pretty typical of the setup and weight we have.


----------



## Stanner

muggers said:


> But after weeks of research and sitting in different types of vans we've just put down a deposit on an Autoroller 600 2.4 Ford Transit engine - so doubt if we'll be getting 28-30mpg!


A friend of mine has one of those and keeps a record of his MPG here
http://www.fuelly.com/driver/JDS/transit-140

He does travel very heavy (his son does M/Cross) and doesn't hang about either, so that is probably as bad as it gets.


----------



## jud

hi . we have got a fiat 160 3.0 had remap done 12month ago at 7,000miles not a lot of change the man said it would not be a lot different because it was not run in now at 14,000 it is slowly going up from 19 m.p.g to 25 plus m.p.g . jud


----------



## Mrplodd

Autotrail Dakota which runs at 4000Kg most of the time, on a Sprinter 316 Sprintshift. 2.7 litre

I regularly get 25 (general touring) to 28 (steady 50-55) on the open road. I do have a very "light" right foot !!!

What always amazes me is the lunatic speed I see some MH's doing, especially on motorways. I have been doing 70 in my car and had MH's (some tag axle beasts!!) flying past me at what I would estimate at well over 80      I often wonder what MPG these speed jockey's get, bet its nowhere near mine!!)


----------



## smartgolfer

*Fuel Consumption*

Yeah, weve got a Bessacarr E765, 2.8, we see 34 mpg on a run when the bride drives, we see about 25 to 28, she somtimes thinks shes still driving her M3, or it could be the weight on the driver side when shes in control...

I wont feel a thing when she reads this, i will just wake up and after a few hours, be able to make a sandwich...through swollen eyes..... :roll:


----------



## aikidoamigo

whats a typical difference between and auto box and a manual?

2.7 manual merc or

3ltr Iveco

Any idea which is best?


----------



## bigtree

Merc auto.


----------



## coroner

euramobil ptofilia overcab 3.5t ford 2.2 fwd can get between 28 and 32 mpg on motorwys with cruise con set to 56 but go catch a ferry and put the pedal to the metal and it drinks it


----------



## ttcharlie

I have got a Roller team 700 with abig Overcab on it, and the 2.4 engine.

I average about 22mpg all packed up on the roads at about 60mph.

I also have to take into account the 968 cuddly toys my daughter brings....


----------



## averhamdave

jud said:


> hi . we have got a fiat 160 3.0 had remap done 12month ago at 7,000miles not a lot of change the man said it would not be a lot different because it was not run in now at 14,000 it is slowly going up from 19 m.p.g to 25 plus m.p.g . jud


I had my last 2.3 X250 Autotrail re-mapped by WowPower to good effect. Big improvement in economy.

Have asked my local WowPower man about potential benefits if I had the 3L Auto done that I have now. His view was that there would be minimal benefit unless I was travelling everywhere at 70+

Does anyone have a view about this? - I'm currently driving slower than I'd like at 60/65 and getting about 24mpg (as indicated on computer).


----------



## BritStops

If our dash monitor is telling the truth, we get about 26/27 mpg our of our 2008 (five gear) 2.2 Transit. 

It can go down noticeably when driving in windy conditions, and if I forget to use cruise to set the motorway speed at around 60mph and the old right foot gets a bit heavy :roll: 

I find I get better mpg by keeping the dash info set to the mpg reading, as it's a constant reminder to drive smoothly.

Steve


----------



## oldun

BritStops said:


> If our dash monitor is telling the truth, we get about 26/27 mpg our of our 2008 (five gear) 2.2 Transit.
> 
> It can go down noticeably when driving in windy conditions, and if I forget to use cruise to set the motorway speed at around 60mph and the old right foot gets a bit heavy :roll:
> 
> I find I get better mpg by keeping the dash info set to the mpg reading, as it's a constant reminder to drive smoothly.
> 
> Steve


I have always kept records of fuel used and mileage and I find that the overall mpg, as calculated using miles/gallons added is always significantly lower than the trip computer.

My 3500kg automatic Renault master usually returns 27 - 29 mpg.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

32mpg mostly motorway driving on a Burstner T660 lowline, around 3200kg at 57mpg on satnav.

After 600 miles Speedo showed 30.5 mpg but full tank to full tank measuring showed 32 mpg.

After 7k miles av was 31 mpg, Lowest I had was 28mpg

Now got app for ipad which replaces recording on pen and paper - what a nerd you might say, we'll at least the other half does!


----------



## G7UXG

Average of 26.3mpg over 12900 miles with an Autotrail Mohawk. Runs at about 3900kgs on a 4250kgs Fiat Maxi chassis. 2.3 litre 130bhp.

Mixed motoring and when I'm on a motorway I'll generally sit at 55 to 60 mph.

I'm another 'nerd' who keeps a meticulous record on my iPad!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The last few posts seem irrelevant as the OP is over a year old and muggers appears to have made a purchase. :roll: :wink: 

Dave p


----------

